# Throat Lumps on Gecko



## lucaswilb (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

First post for me so hopefully might help me out. I recently found and rescued from a poor keeper two palm gecko's. Ideally kept in a warm humid enviroment, not to disimilar to that of cresties but slightly hotter, that were being kept in a dry and hot viv. I say viv because the lack of setup within the viv shocked me. one stick is all that they had, for a gecko that likes to hide for, erm, most of the time the situation was far from ideal.

Anyways, having pretty much operated on a leg to scissor off at least 8 sheds worth of skin that was now in a tight collar I have managed to save her leg and fortunately avoid infection. Only two toes have fallen casualty to her previous enviroment and she now unfortunately cant climb glass quite as effeciently as her male buddy can. 

The reason for my post is the one thing i cant seem to shift is two large lumps just behinf the head and on her neck. She has had two successfull sheds now and has perked up a lot, i just worry as these lumps do not seem to have gone down. I have found very little info about this with these species on the net and was curious as to what knowledge base i could hit on here.

Would really like some guidence on this as she has already pulled through so much and would be good to see the back of this as well.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers


----------



## Lex (Sep 11, 2008)

bumping


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Calcium sacs more than likely.


----------



## Lex (Sep 11, 2008)

Righto boyo, just had a quick look, reason you might not be finding much info on these is the fact that they have multiple names, a good sheet is...
Reptiles and Amphibians » Lizards » Gecko - Skunk Main Page
but it says not much about the lumps, you can try searching them under their latin name Gekko_vittatus...
_Having seen the lumps myself i would be very surprised if they were calcium sacks although not impossible, but considering the size of them it would be interesting to know exactly how much calcium this lizard had been fed!
My thoughts were that the swelling could be produced by an inflamtion caused by an infection or minor blockage of the bucal or sinal caivty due to prolonged exposure to an environment much too arid for it... But of clarities sake, calcium sacks generally good, inflamation due to infection bad... I know these Geks are realated to Tokays and there are many more Tokay keepers out there then there are palms,
So could the Tokay keepers please shed some light on this please?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Lex said:


> Righto boyo, just had a quick look, reason you might not be finding much info on these is the fact that they have multiple names, a good sheet is...
> Reptiles and Amphibians » Lizards » Gecko - Skunk Main Page
> but it says not much about the lumps, you can try searching them under their latin name Gekko_vittatus..._
> Having seen the lumps myself i would be very surprised if they were calcium sacks although not impossible, but considering the size of them it would be interesting to know exactly how much calcium this lizard had been fed!
> ...


This is why it'd be good to see some pictures, until then you, myself and everyone else can only speculate


----------

